# PFC200 CoDeSys 2.3  Steuerungsprofil Fehler



## urlicht (18 November 2016)

Hallo verehrte Kollegen,

techn. Daten:
CodeSys (I/O PRO) 2.3.9.49
PFC200 750-8202 CS 2ETH RS, FW 02.05.23 (08), HW 06
Ethernet Setting 6.6.1.8
I/O-Check 3.10.8.32
Testaufbau: 750-8202/750-402/750-504/750-600


ich habe hier einen 750-8202 ohne zusätzlichen Firlefanz. Vor mehreren Wochen wollte ich das Teil in einer neuen Steurung einsetzen. Sie zeigte dort das seltsame Verhalten, dass beim Einloggen wären des laufenden Anwenderprogramms die digitalen Ausgänge kurz auf FALSE gingen und dann wieder aud TRUE. Da ich es eilig hatte, habe ich den 8202 gegen einen 880 getauscht. Damit lief er tadellos.

Jetzt wollte ich den PFC200 mit obigem Versuchsaufbau testen, habe an %QX0.0 ein Koppelrelais angeschlossen dessen Wechsler ich auf %IX0.0 und %IX0.1 zurückführe. Zuvor habe ich nach Anleitung ein Firmwareupdate durchgeführt, ein minimales Anwenderprogramm geschrieben und versucht, dieses zu laden.

Leider kommt die Fehlermeldung "Das gewählte Steurungsprofiul entspricht nicht dem des Zielsystems! Die Verbindung wird abgebrochen."

Ich habe alle 8202 Kombinationen durch als Zielsystemauswahl.







Bin jetzt etwas ratlos, wo ich weiter suchen könnte.

Die Kommunikationsparameter sind auch in I/O-Check und Ethernet-Settings verwendet.  In Ethernet Settings wird kein Fehler ausgegeben.Steureung ist also allemal erreichbar.

Ich hoffe, Euch fällt etwas ein. Falls ich Infos ergänzen soll, bitte melden.

Danke schon einmal für die Mühe.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (18 November 2016)

Hallo urlicht,

wenn Sie Firmware 8 (FW08) auf Ihrem Controller implementiert haben, sollten die Ausgänge nicht mehr abfallen. Dieses tritt nur bei der Firmware <08 auf aber hier gibt es die Möglichkeit dieses zu beheben. Hier entfernen Sie bitte im WBM(Web Based Management) unter Ports and Services->PLC Runtime Services->Port Authentication enabled den Haken(Bild1). Danach sollten die Ausgänge nicht mehr abfallen.

Zu Ihrer Frage mit dem Zielsystem. Sie haben momentan auf Ihrem Controller die FW08 implementiert und hier müssen Sie folgende Auswahl tätigen(siehe Bild2). FW03-... steht hierfür, dass auf Ihrem Controller eine Software-Firmware >= FW03  implementiert ist. Dieses ist in Ihrem Fall gegeben.


----------

